# How to save leather from cracking



## vr6fun (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi 
I have a 1996 Golf VR6 Colour Concept with leather interior.
I have noticed the leather getting rigid and brittle and in fact thre leather around the steering wheel has been the first to give out and start to crack .
Does anyone know how I can save the rest of the interior, before the damage gets too bad.
thanks in advance.
Paul


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: How to save leather from cracking (vr6fun)*

leather conditioner
i used meguiars on my volvo's interior


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: How to save leather from cracking (VW TANK)*

I use Meguir's Leather Care as well and it seems like good stuff. I don't have any experience with any other conditioners though. 
Definitely get some on there ASAP! It is very important to condition the leather periodically. Especially with those BEAUTIFUL Colour Concept Leather Recaros!!!


----------



## H2o_TRBO_GTi (Feb 11, 2001)

I use products from Production Car Care.. after seeing them up close from a buddy who details for the local Lexus showroom vehicles. Incredible stuff!! Their Prime Protectant interior dressing is the way to go! Plus it dries with an incredible shine and makes the leather soft and healthy. You only need a little bit..it spreads..so I'd pick up a few of their applicator pads and squeeze bottles as well. That gallon jug will last you forever!








*Production Car Care* 
Check out the Midnight Special car wax too. Great Stuff for getting rid of swirls and small scratches!


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (H2o_TRBO_GTi)*

best to apply leather conditioner with your hands so you can work it in real good and don't waste any getting soaked up in an applicator.


----------



## euclid (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (pkagel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pkagel* »_best to apply leather conditioner with your hands so you can work it in real good and don't waste any getting soaked up in an applicator.

now that is dedication!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (H2o_TRBO_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2o_TRBO_GTi* »_I use products from Production Car Care..Their Prime Protectant interior dressing is the way to go! Plus it dries with an incredible shine and makes the leather soft and healthy. 

Leather should NOT be shiny. It sounds like that product is more of a silicone "dressing" than a true protectant. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Leather needs to be conditioned with nutrient oils that will stay around for a while, typically glycerin, lanolin, or collagen. These natural condioners will leave an appropriate, non-greasy finish, with NO SHINE. They will also protect the leather, rather than just make it "look" dressed, and you won't slide all over in your seats.
To prevent cracks, you should begin conditioning leather as soon as you get the car. A good routine would be to wipe the leather with a damp cloth as needed to remove dust. Use a leather-specific cleaner for stains or areas where there is heavy body contact (steering wheel, shift knob, etc.) to neutralize body salts. Condition the leather every couple months to ensure there is always adequate moisture in the hide. Ideally, condition the leather when it is warm, as the pores of the skin will be more open and will more readily absorb the moisturizing oils of the conditioner. And there is nothing wrong with using you bare hands to massage the conditioner into the leather







, just use a cotton towel to wipe up any residue from the surface







.
If you are already seeing cracks, it's too late to repair them







. Best bet is to keep conditioning them to prevent further drying and cracking.


_Modified by Bryan J at 7:21 PM 10-22-2003_


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (Bryan J)*









sounds like this is what you need.


----------



## rocco8v (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (gti1497)*

I have a western store near by that i buy LEXOL, it's the best leather conditioner on the market, and at $5.99 for 4 oz, it better be. the larger 1 gal bottle, is like $29.99. it is worth every penny.
just my 0.02


----------



## dpike (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (gti1497)*

Oh Yeah. The Griot's Garage products are great. I've used their Leather Care (smells soo good), Vinyl and Rubber Dressing, and best of all, their black trim re-dye stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Performance_GmbH (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (dpike)*

the best of the best!
http://www.leatherique.com/Default.htm


----------

